# Benefit Coralista?



## leanne03 (Dec 23, 2008)

When does this damn thing come out; and how come i can't find anything on the net about upcoming benefit products? I stumbled over this beauty on someone's blog..


and where can i find swatches of benefits lipsticks (the one similar to mac's slimshines?)


----------



## genie707 (Dec 24, 2008)

i was looking for some swatches of CORALista to and i found this site
Benefit Coralista Blush Has Got Me Purring: Makeup and Beauty Blog: Makeup Reviews, Beauty Tips and Drugstore Beauty Finds

and you can find some of the a tiny swatch when your picking the color on there website


----------



## foxyqt (Dec 24, 2008)

i cant wait for this! though i've never tried benefit blushes but this looks gorgeous..


----------



## bella1342 (Dec 24, 2008)

omg.. i want!!


----------



## Ernie (Dec 24, 2008)

They have it on the Benefit website


----------



## NadiaD (Jan 9, 2009)

I know it hits UK counter January 31st, so America probably already has it. No idea what is like - my manager described it as a cross between Georgia and Dandelion.

I get my gratis soon so will post a swatch. I also just got my gratis BadGal waterproof pencil and mascara. What a rip off! Mascara is the same price for 2.5g less in a much smaller tube and doesnt work as well as the original BG. Pencils not too shabby though.

Sorry that went OT!

Nadia x


----------



## argyle_socks (Jan 12, 2009)

Here's the mailer that Benefit sent out towards the end of December...


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jan 13, 2009)

Here is a blog review with swatches!
Benefit Coralista Review, Swatches, and FOTD |Musings of a Muse


----------



## yodagirl (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_Here is a blog review with swatches!
Benefit Coralista Review, Swatches, and FOTD |Musings of a Muse_

 
Ooooo....sooo pretty! I love that color!


----------



## ZoZo (Jan 13, 2009)

It is so cute colore and it's available now at all sephora stores.


----------



## NadiaD (Jan 15, 2009)

I got to play with it today - my area manager was in and told us about all the new launces this year (some of them are AWESOME!!!) and had one of these little beautys in her bag. It is GORGEous, a really nice goldy coral pink colour, quite soft and subtle, and the packaging is kinda metaliccy - it basicaly rules.

Go check it out when you see it, you will love!!

Nxx


----------



## shaista1985 (Feb 7, 2009)

is there a MAC dupe of this colour?


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shaista1985* 

 
_is there a MAC dupe of this colour?_

 
I reckon springsheen is similar but coralista has a lot less gold shimmer and more peachy colours.


----------



## BellaItalia1969 (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foxyqt* 

 
_i cant wait for this! though i've never tried benefit blushes but this looks gorgeous.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*Hiya, the BeneFit dandelion that I use is such a fab shade too,i use this to warm up my winter skin along with a bit of Bobbi Brown bronzer in medium.*
*I personally find that Benefit Hoola,Dandelion,Georgia smell divine too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i adore these and could not live without it!Packaging is cute too ...the only one that didn't do anything for my colouring was 10!I tried the Colarista and it's tad too coral for me ...*


----------



## User38 (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BellaItalia1969* 

 
_*Hiya, the BeneFit dandelion that I use is such a fab shade too,i use this to warm up my winter skin along with a bit of Bobbi Brown bronzer in medium.*
*I personally find that Benefit Hoola,Dandelion,Georgia smell divine too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i adore these and could not live without it!Packaging is cute too ...the only one that didn't do anything for my colouring was 10!I tried the Colarista and it's tad too coral for me ...*_

 
I agree -- I love the Benefit's Dandelion, Throb and Georgia Peach.  I think this shade was very close to NARs Orgasm.. so I passed until I run out of that!  But yes, it is a lovely color!


----------



## gabi03 (Feb 27, 2009)

It is basically NARS Orgasm, I like Coralista but I had to return it. For some reason it went on very chalky looking against my skin tone.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 27, 2009)

Benefit is giving 20% off with a $50 purchase. Use HotCoral code for the discount.


----------



## Lambchop (Feb 27, 2009)

I got Coralista a few weeks ago and LOVE it. It adds just the right amount of peachy glow to my pasty skin. Much more color pay off than Throb.


----------

